# What's going to happen with us



## Tn1911 (May 25, 2018)

Anybody know what's going to happen with out contracts once Marriott take over???


----------



## VacationForever (May 25, 2018)

You are asking the question 2 to 3 years too soon.


----------



## DannyTS (May 25, 2018)

what are your concerns?


----------



## VacationForever (May 25, 2018)

Link to the thread on this sub-forum for your catch up reading:
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...g-global-provider-of-premier-vacation.273385/


----------



## dioxide45 (May 25, 2018)

You will always have access to your underlying weeks ownership or if you own Flex somewhere, I suspect that won't go away either. They really can't take away your deeded rights.


----------



## controller1 (May 25, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Link to the thread on this sub-forum for your catch up reading:
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...g-global-provider-of-premier-vacation.273385/



That thread has 376 posts. Could someone give us a summary answer to the question of what is the concern?


----------



## r1lee (May 25, 2018)

We shall still live...


----------



## dioxide45 (May 25, 2018)

controller1 said:


> That thread has 376 posts. Could someone give us a summary answer to the question of what is the concern?


I don't think there is a summary, because everything is rumor and speculation. You really should read through it.


----------



## VacationForever (May 25, 2018)

Summary is that what you own cannot be taken away from you.  Everything else is speculation between possible expansion of benefits to pie in the sky.


----------



## controller1 (May 25, 2018)

I'm specifically referencing what the OP asked pertaining to "contracts". I do not even understand the question much less the concern.


----------



## Tn1911 (May 25, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> what are your concerns?


Will we be able to use MVC RESORTS


----------



## VacationForever (May 25, 2018)

Tn1911 said:


> Will we be able to use MVC RESORTS


If you only own Vistana, that would be a wish as opposed to a concern.


----------



## DannyTS (May 26, 2018)

Tn1911 said:


> Will we be able to use MVC RESORTS



Potentially yes, but for a price. We should not expect freebies from MVC. They bought ILG to have access to a larger client base and to cut costs through economies of scale.


----------



## TravelTime (May 26, 2018)

Why do some people think the integration is 2-3 years out?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 26, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Why do some people think the integration is 2-3 years out?


Nothing will happen the next day after the acquisition closes which is expected in third quarter 2018. I suspect it would be at least another year before they start to announce any changes. When they announce some changes, they may be changes announced that take effect some time in the future. So I would say we are at least 18 months from any changes.


----------



## TravelTime (May 26, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Nothing will happen the next day after the acquisition closes which is expected in third quarter 2018. I suspect it would be at least another year before they start to announce any changes. When they announce some changes, they may be changes announced that take effect some time in the future. So I would say we are at least 18 months from any changes.



That sounds more realistic to me. I would guess 12-18 months. I am sure Marriott already knows what they want to do. They just have to get their computer systems and personnel integrated.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 26, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> That sounds more realistic to me. I would guess 12-18 months. I am sure Marriott already knows what they want to do. They just have to get their computer systems and personnel integrated.


That will probably be what takes the longest. Technology with MVC and ILG is not their strong point. I suspect this will be the biggest issue behind any changes. It will probably just take them months to decide which technology solution to use, the one that MVC already has or what Vistana is already using. I much prefer the Vistana website over that of Marriott Vacation Club.


----------



## YYJMSP (May 26, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Nothing will happen the next day after the acquisition closes which is expected in third quarter 2018. I suspect it would be at least another year before they start to announce any changes. When they announce some changes, they may be changes announced that take effect some time in the future. So I would say we are at least 18 months from any changes.



when the hotel side acquisition closed, some changes (reciprocal status, cross points transfers) happened immediately, so you never know how fast things could start rolling out...


----------



## okwiater (May 26, 2018)

YYJMSP said:


> when the hotel side acquisition closed, some changes (reciprocal status, cross points transfers) happened immediately, so you never know how fast things could start rolling out...



Completely different companies with different customer bases. There is no rewards program on the timeshare side, and owners can’t just switch their business to another brand.


----------



## bogey21 (May 26, 2018)

Tn1911 said:


> Anybody know what's going to happen with out contracts once Marriott take over???


My guess is that Marriott will require a financial commitment for full integration.

George


----------



## YYJMSP (May 26, 2018)

okwiater said:


> Completely different companies with different customer bases. There is no rewards program on the timeshare side, and owners can’t just switch their business to another brand.



there's an Elite program in each brand, as well as a points system, so theoretically one could work out a conversion ratio back and forth between systems to allow cross-brand trades, perhaps tied to Elite status?

of course, this is all pulling random things out of the air...


----------



## okwiater (May 26, 2018)

YYJMSP said:


> there's an Elite program in each brand, as well as a points system, so theoretically one could work out a conversion ratio back and forth between systems to allow cross-brand trades, perhaps tied to Elite status?
> 
> of course, this is all pulling random things out of the air...



Yeah, I agree that anything is possible. However, my point was that there is no reason for them to rush the integration in order for it to be ready on Day Zero because owners are already a captive audience. The opposite was true on the hotel side.


----------



## Tn1911 (May 26, 2018)

So what I see the rewards program will be ready by August!! So who knows how long behind the scenes this been going on!! But I appreciate just addressing and having a dialogue about the elephant in the room lol!!


----------



## VacationForever (May 26, 2018)

Tn1911 said:


> So what I see the rewards program will be ready by August!! So who knows how long behind the scenes this been going on!! But I appreciate just addressing and having a dialogue about the elephant in the room lol!!


MVC has not even announced rewards status mapping for her Destination Club members.


----------



## controller1 (May 26, 2018)

Tn1911 said:


> So what I see the rewards program will be ready by August!! So who knows how long behind the scenes this been going on!! But I appreciate just addressing and having a dialogue about the elephant in the room lol!!



The rewards program that will be ready by August is the new Marriott Rewards program for the hotel properties.  The merger of Marriott Vacation and Vistana (ILG) may not even be completed by August.


----------



## DannyTS (May 27, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Why do some people think the integration is 2-3 years out?



Superficial changes may happen very soon. I agree that they already know exactly what they want to do. 

For more complex matters, the changes may happen slowly. In the end they will not want to rock the boat, 2/ 3 of all new sales come from existing owners.  They have to consider all legal and PR details and the owners may not react the way they expect.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> I agree that they already know exactly what they want to do.


Knowing what they want to do and actually implementing it are two different things. They may not really even know what they want to do yet until they can really dig in to the legal aspects of all the different Westin mini systems that they seem to have. They could easily utilize the DC Exchange Company to facilitate just about anything they want, they may not want to open up Vistana inventory up to Marriott DC points and legacy weeks owners that easily. I doubt they know with 100% certainty yet what they really want to do. The two companies are still separate entities and MVC won't have the full ability to look behind the curtain until the deal closes later this year.


----------



## DannyTS (May 27, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> The two companies are still separate entities and MVC won't have the full ability to look behind the curtain until the deal closes later this year.


This is a very good point.


----------



## pacman777 (May 27, 2018)

My hypothesis is that there is only upside for resale owners. Perhaps offering all owners (including resale owners) opportunity to buy into a cross branded exchange program for a nominal fee similar to what Marriott did when they started DC. Big question is how mandatory resorts such as WKV will be impacted and if value will increase or decrease.


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> MVC has not even announced rewards status mapping for her Destination Club members.



They announced that Gold Elite becomes Platinum Elite and they announced the mapping from current status to the new status starting in August. I assume, for example, that if you have Gold Elite through the DC Points program, then you would become Platinum Elite in the new Marriott Rewards program (at least via grandfathering). Otherwise it would be a downgrade based on the future Gold Elite Status benefits. What I am not so sure about is if future status gained through the DC Program would still get Gold or Platinum Elite status at the same DC Points level. Perhaps they will redo the DC Points mapping to Marriott Rewards status for new DC Points owners in the future. Or maybe they won't to encourage people to buy more points.


----------



## VacationForever (May 27, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> They announced that Gold Elite becomes Platinum Elite and they announced the mapping from current status to the new status starting in August. I assume, for example, that if you have Gold Elite through the DC Points program, then you would become Platinum Elite in the new Marriott Rewards program (at least via grandfathering). Otherwise it would be a downgrade based on the future Gold Elite Status benefits. What I am not so sure about is if future status gained through the DC Program would still get Gold or Platinum Elite status at the same DC Points level. Perhaps they will redo the DC Points mapping to Marriott Rewards status for new DC Points owners in the future. Or maybe they won't to encourage people to buy more points.


The announcement is only on the pure Rewards side.  Vistana has announced their mapping but the MVC Destination Program has not.


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Knowing what they want to do and actually implementing it are two different things. They may not really even know what they want to do yet until they can really dig in to the legal aspects of all the different Westin mini systems that they seem to have. They could easily utilize the DC Exchange Company to facilitate just about anything they want, they may not want to open up Vistana inventory up to Marriott DC points and legacy weeks owners that easily. I doubt they know with 100% certainty yet what they really want to do. The two companies are still separate entities and MVC won't have the full ability to look behind the curtain until the deal closes later this year.



I think the Marriott Vacation Club website is pretty good, actually. The Marriott Rewards website is really good and easy to book and cancel reservations. I have gotten some really good deals using our MR points. The current MVC website has some quirks and it takes a little practice to learn to navigate it but it is easy to use with the DC Points. The Weeks part of the MVC website is a little more confusing because they put the reservations for weeks in a separate area where I sometimes have trouble finding it. I agree that if they merge Vistana and MVC, the websites will take a lot of work. What I find more difficult with MVC is the personnel and sometimes they give different answers. I think they can feel like a huge corporation where one side does not know what the other side is doing. However, I have been able to get all my questions answered as well as special service from Marriott when I have had problems. So I like Marriott quite a bit. I like the way MVC and Marriott hotels are mapped to each other, even though they are separate companies. I really like the new integrated Marriott Rewards program and being able to easily earn and use my MR points across all the multiple hotel brands including Westin, Sheraton, St Regus, etc. I personally am hoping they will integrate MVC, Vistana and Hyatt timeshare programs so I can use my Vistana mandatory points as well as my MVC DC points to book across all the timeshares as well as get a higher MR status. However, like others have mentioned elsewhere, Hyatt Hotels and Hyatt Residence Club advertise together on the Hyatt Hotel website so what Marriott will do with HRC is a big question in my opinion.


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> The announcement is only on the pure Rewards side.  Vistana has announced their mapping but the MVC Destination Program has not.



Yes, that's true. However, my MR account says I am Gold Elite. So it is implied IMO that my new MR status will switch to Platinum Elite based on the MR mapping. Otherwise, they are taking away benefits since the new Gold level has fewer benefits. Maybe they have not yet announced anything for MVC specifically because I am guessing they may grandfather current MR members who achieved a certain status by virtue of their MVC status. But I am guessing they may change the mapping to achieve the various MR levels for new MVC members. I assume MVC will formally announce their plan soon.


----------



## bogey21 (May 27, 2018)

pacman777 said:


> My hypothesis is that there is only upside for resale owners. Perhaps offering all owners (including resale owners) opportunity to buy into a cross branded exchange program *for a nominal fee* similar to what Marriott did when they started DC. Big question is how mandatory resorts such as WKV will be impacted and if value will increase or decrease.



I think your use of the word "nominal" is optomistic....

George


----------



## controller1 (May 27, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> They announced that Gold Elite becomes Platinum Elite and they announced the mapping from current status to the new status starting in August. I assume, for example, that if you have Gold Elite through the DC Points program, then you would become Platinum Elite in the new Marriott Rewards program (at least via grandfathering). Otherwise it would be a downgrade based on the future Gold Elite Status benefits. What I am not so sure about is if future status gained through the DC Program would still get Gold or Platinum Elite status at the same DC Points level. Perhaps they will redo the DC Points mapping to Marriott Rewards status for new DC Points owners in the future. Or maybe they won't to encourage people to buy more points.



If your current Gold Elite status is only through MVC and not through stays at Marriott hotels, don't be surprised (however disappointed) if you are mapped to the new Gold status and not Platinum.


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2018)

controller1 said:


> If your current Gold Elite status is only through MVC and not through stays at Marriott hotels, don't be surprised (however disappointed) if you are mapped to the new Gold status and not Platinum.



I originally got Gold Elite through the Ritz Carton credit card. If I do not get upgraded to Platinum, then I can look into another credit card that comes with Platinum status.


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2018)

pacman777 said:


> My hypothesis is that there is only upside for resale owners. Perhaps offering all owners (including resale owners) opportunity to buy into a cross branded exchange program for a nominal fee similar to what Marriott did when they started DC. Big question is how mandatory resorts such as WKV will be impacted and if value will increase or decrease.



I think there will be an upside for MVC DC Points owners, MVC enrolled weeks owners and any Vistana week owners that can exchange within the Vistana points program. If they keep HRC, there will be an upside for weeks owners too since they can internally exchange for  points. For weeks owners that do not convert to points, they currently require that you buy at least 3000 DC points to register your week. So I suspect the same will continue with post-2010 MVC weeks owners and Westin weeks owners who do not qualify for StarOptions internal exchanges. I suspect if you have a points program or week convertible to points within MVC, Vistana or Hyatt (if they keep Hyatt), there will be no enrollment fee if they keep the current MVC DC Points program. I doubt they will keep a bunch of separate DC Points programs. Maybe they will continue to run all the programs separately but none of the timeshare companies seem to keep their programs the same over the long term. They are all constantly changing the rules.


----------



## VacationForever (May 27, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I originally got Gold Elite through the Ritz Carton credit card. If I do not get upgraded to Platinum, then I can look into another credit card that comes with Platinum status.


Their new $450 Amex SPG cc, with $300 back on travel purchase, gives platinum for the year when you put $75K on the card.


----------



## TravelTime (May 27, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Their new $450 Amex SPG cc, with $300 back on travel purchase, gives platinum for the year when you put $75K on the card.



Yikes


----------



## Helios (May 28, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Their new $450 Amex SPG cc, with $300 back on travel purchase, gives platinum for the year when you put $75K on the card.


I wish they would not offer this...when everybody wins (spend $75K) nobody wins...


----------



## VacationForever (May 28, 2018)

Helios said:


> I wish they would not offer this...when everybody wins (spend $75K) nobody wins...


Similary I wish this is not a credit card spending benefit.  Too many Platinums dilute the benefits like upgrades and such.


----------



## controller1 (May 30, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Similary I wish this is not a credit card spending benefit.  Too many Platinums dilute the benefits like upgrades and such.



When someone gets Platinum through a method other than staying and "earning" Platinum then IMO the fact the Platinum is not staying often indicates there is little dilution in benefits.


----------



## VacationForever (May 30, 2018)

controller1 said:


> When someone gets Platinum through a method other than staying and "earning" Platinum then IMO the fact the Platinum is not staying often indicates there is little dilution in benefits.


The $450 AmEx SPG card holder who spends $75K a year on it, is likely to be a regular SPG/Marriott brand guest with good disposal income or travels quite a bit on business at the brand's hotels.  For the latter, I think they are more likely than not to be able to achieve platinum level through stays anyway.  I guess then it is the former which would obtain platinum through spending and is likely not to be a high number.  So, yes, I agree with you that there won't be too much dilution.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 31, 2018)

controller1 said:


> If your current Gold Elite status is only through MVC and not through stays at Marriott hotels, don't be surprised (however disappointed) if you are mapped to the new Gold status and not Platinum.



I just received an email that states:

EXPLORE ELITE STATUS.Right now you have Gold Elite status. Take a look below to see how our status levels evolve in the new program—and how you could reach an even higher level in August.*
REWARDS ELITE STATUS TODAY ELITE STATUS IN AUGUST
Silver Elite with 10-24 nights



Silver Elite
Silver Elite with 25-49 nights



Gold Elite
Gold Elite



Platinum Elite
Platinum Elite



Platinum Premier Elite
Platinum Elite with 100+ nights and $20K in annual qualifying spend



Platinum Premier Elite with ambassador
*Elite tier will be based on the status earned, not status granted via linking and status matching.
See Elite Benefits

So I take that as I will be Platinum Elite when August rolls around.  I do not have many stays in hotels, this is qualifying from my SVV ownership.


----------



## VacationForever (May 31, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> I just received an email that states:
> 
> EXPLORE ELITE STATUS.Right now you have Gold Elite status. Take a look below to see how our status levels evolve in the new program—and how you could reach an even higher level in August.*
> REWARDS ELITE STATUS TODAY ELITE STATUS IN AUGUST
> ...


From whom did you receive the email?  This is the same information what was announced on the hotel side.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 31, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> From whom did you receive the email?  This is the same information what was announced on the hotel side.


Marriott rewards


----------



## VacationForever (May 31, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> Marriott rewards


This is old news.  We are still awaiting MVC's notification.

Since you own SVV, Vistana has already sent notification that Gold remains Gold.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 31, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> This is old news.  We are still awaiting MVC's notification.
> 
> Since you own SVV, Vistana has already sent notification that Gold remains Gold.



Sorry I reported old news from an email I just received.  I was trying to be helpful to the person I was replying to.  The email I received states gold will be Platinum Elite.


----------



## VacationForever (May 31, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> Sorry I reported old news from an email I just received.  I was trying to be helpful to the person I was replying to.  The email I received states gold will be Platinum Elite.





SandyPGravel said:


> I just received an email that states:
> 
> EXPLORE ELITE STATUS.Right now you have Gold Elite status. Take a look below to see how our status levels evolve in the new program—and how you could reach an even higher level in August.*
> 
> *Elite tier will be based on the status earned, not status granted via linking and status matching.



Not so fast.  See the asterisk.  SVV ownership grants SPG Gold status, and currently linked to MR for status matching, and it is not an earned status.  Check your Vistana email, Vistana has already sent an email indicating that Gold remains Gold after August.


----------



## VacationForever (May 31, 2018)

Duplicate post.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Not so fast.  See the asterisk.  SVV ownership grants SPG Gold status, and currently linked to MR for status matching, and it is not an earned status.  Check your Vistana email, Vistana has already sent an email indicating that Gold remains Gold after August.


I wonder though, in August, won't all golds become Platinum until February 2019 (when everything resets again)? So it is possible that Marriott won't really discriminate on August 1 and just change all gold members to platinum and platinum to platinum premier. In the future, Vistana ownership will just continue to grant Gold/Platinum depending on elite status in VSN. However, there may be a few month grace period here in late 2018 where they may bump you up a level because they won't be smart enough to know better?


----------



## VacationForever (May 31, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I wonder though, in August, won't all golds become Platinum until February 2019 (when everything resets again)? So it is possible that Marriott won't really discriminate on August 1 and just change all gold members to platinum and platinum to platinum premier. In the future, Vistana ownership will just continue to grant Gold/Platinum depending on elite status in VSN. However, there may be a few month grace period here in late 2018 where they may bump you up a level because they won't be smart enough to know better?


I think members will feel like they lose their higher elite status in Feb when they get bumped up in Aug and then get dropped again.  What I believe will happen in August, if I write the computer program, is that SPG and Marriott rewards get unlinked and each goes back to whatever it was before the status match and then run a program that matches whatever that was in SPG and Marriott prior to status match between the loyalty programs and use the new mapping as spelled out in their communication, including lifetime status.  The 3rd step of the batch program will be to combine nights from both system and also check against the new criteria for elite status.


----------



## duke (Jun 1, 2018)

*Marriott Confirms Elite Status From Linking/Status Match Won’t Carry Over*
*If you currently have SPG Gold status you will receive Marriott Gold status in August.
See LINK for benefits: https://members.marriott.com/benefits/*

*
SPG® Status Today*

*-->Elite Status in August*

 Preferred Guest with
10–24 nights



*Silver Elite*

 Preferred Guest Plus



*Silver Elite*

 Gold Preferred Guest



*Gold Elite*

 Platinum Preferred Guest



*Platinum Elite*

 Platinum Preferred Guest
with 50 nights



*Platinum Elite*

 Platinum Preferred Guest
with 75 nights



*Platinum Premier Elite*

 Platinum Preferred Guest
with 100 nights
*Platinum Premier 
Elite with ambassador*


----------



## Vacationgoer (Jun 5, 2018)

Currently, we are gold elite with vistana/spg and gold elite with Marriott rewards. Our status is based on our vacation ownership of vistana and marriott. However, there is a mixed message from vistana and marriott:

Vistana: gold -->gold after Aug 1
Marriott: gold -->elite after Aug 1

What will we be after Aug 1? I am concerned, especially given different tiers of gold with vistana (3 star gold, 4 star gold, and top 4 star gold have significantly different vacation ownership). Anyone can help me navigate through this mixed and one-size-fits-all mapping?


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 5, 2018)

Vacationgoer said:


> Currently, we are gold elite with vistana/spg and gold elite with Marriott rewards. Our status is based on our vacation ownership of vistana and marriott. However, there is a mixed message from vistana and marriott:
> 
> Vistana: gold -->gold after Aug 1
> Marriott: gold -->elite after Aug 1
> ...


How did you get to Gold in Marriott Rewards?  If it is from linkage to SPG because of Vistana timeshare, then that link will be cut off and Marriott will go back to whatever it was before, assuming either Silver or no status, and you will get the new Rewards Gold because of Vistana/SPG. 

If you get Lifetime Gold in Marriott Rewards end because of nights and points accumulation through the years, then that will get you to Lifetime Platinum. If you are Select or Executive at the Marriott Vacation Timeshare and you get Gold in Marriott Rewards because of that, MVC has not announced how that will be translated after August.


----------



## Vacationgoer (Jun 5, 2018)

What complicates the scenario is: Marriott is purchasing ILG. If the deal gets approved by regulatory authorities, the vistana vacation ownership will be combined with MVC ownership. If someone owns extensively with vistana while a MVC owner, there might be room to get the status elevated once vistana and MVC merged together. In this scenario, if the combined vacation ownership gets elevated to the equivalent of current Marriott Chairman level, how would this impact the status on the hotel side once SPG and Marriott consolidated?

Further, you said the link between SPG and Marriott will be cut off, would this take the vacation ownership into consideration?


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 5, 2018)

Vacationgoer said:


> What complicates the scenario is: Marriott is purchasing ILG. If the deal gets approved by regulatory authorities, the vistana vacation ownership will be combined with MVC ownership. If someone owns extensively with vistana while a MVC owner, there might be room to get the status elevated once vistana and MVC merged together. In this scenario, if the combined vacation ownership gets elevated to the equivalent of current Marriott Chairman level, how would this impact the status on the hotel side once SPG and Marriott consolidated?
> 
> Further, you said the link between SPG and Marriott will be cut off, would this take the vacation ownership into consideration?


Linkage is cut off in that the SPG/Marriott rewards matching status will be reversed.

Regarding the acquisition who knows how status will evolve.


----------



## Vacationgoer (Jun 6, 2018)

Where can i get info about the linkage btw SPG/Marriott to be severed? Can you point out some official websites?

Also, if one's SPG/Marriott status has been determined by vacation ownership (on both sides), how would the vacation ownership (whether combined or separated) be taken into consideration for the status after Aug 1?


----------



## Dawnwrey (Jun 6, 2018)

Vacationgoer said:


> Where can i get info about the linkage btw SPG/Marriott to be severed?


Send an email to: Research@StarwoodHotels.com
Subject line: your name, SPG#
Include a message asking them to unlink your accounts. Be sure to include your Marriott Rewards number and the name on the accounts. It took me about 3 business days to hear back from them. You apparently can’t unlink the accounts yourself. Is this what you were asking?


----------



## controller1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Dawnwrey said:


> Send an email to: Research@StarwoodHotels.com
> Subject line: your name, SPG#
> Include a message asking them to unlink your accounts. Be sure to include your Marriott Rewards number and the name on the accounts. It took me about 3 business days to hear back from them. You apparently can’t unlink the accounts yourself. Is this what you were asking?



Why would one want their accounts unlinked?  The accounts will not be merged automatically even though they are linked.


----------



## Vacationgoer (Jun 6, 2018)

No, I don't want to unlink the two accounts. I hope this will not happen. When you said "Linkage is cut off in that the SPG/Marriott rewards matching status will be reversed", I got/get worried and wanted to find the source of this info. If this is official, i think all of those who have both SPG and Marriott rewards accounts should get worried. If this is only speculation at this point, we should wait and see. So, again, my question is, anyone has seen any official sources about cutting off the linkage?


----------



## duke (Jun 6, 2018)

Vacationgoer said:


> No, I don't want to unlink the two accounts. I hope this will not happen. When you said "Linkage is cut off in that the SPG/Marriott rewards matching status will be reversed", I got/get worried and wanted to find the source of this info. If this is official, i think all of those who have both SPG and Marriott rewards accounts should get worried. If this is only speculation at this point, we should wait and see. So, again, my question is, anyone has seen any official sources about cutting off the linkage?



It's official.


----------



## Vacationgoer (Jun 6, 2018)

my question above (on official sources about cutting off the linkage) is more for VacationForever


----------



## Vacationgoer (Jun 6, 2018)

duke, where do you see this official info? any website?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 6, 2018)

Linkage is being cutoff on August 1 because at that time they will merge the programs and you will have just one rewards account. Your new status will be based on your combined nights or status based on ownership.


----------



## Vacationgoer (Jun 6, 2018)

If based on combined status, what will happen to the following scenario when status have been earned by vacation ownership from both Vistana and Marriott:

Currently, SPG Gold and Marriott Gold ==>After Aug 1, the combined status after 8/1 will be gold or platinum?

Remember, the official websites say: current SPG Gold --> Gold after 8/1, but current Marriott Gold -->Platinum after 8/1. So, my question remains: how do they combine the two accounts?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 6, 2018)

Vacationgoer said:


> If based on combined status, what will happen to the following scenario when status have been earned by vacation ownership from both Vistana and Marriott:
> 
> Currently, SPG Gold and Marriott Gold ==>After Aug 1, the combined status after 8/1 will be gold or platinum?
> 
> Remember, the official websites say: current SPG Gold --> Gold after 8/1, but current Marriott Gold -->Platinum after 8/1. So, my question remains: how do they combine the two accounts?


It depends on how you obtained SPG and Marriott Gold. Are you Marriott Gold just because you are SPG Gold and you are SPG Gold from Vistana ownership? If so, you would be Gold in the combined program. Now if you are Marriott gold based on nights stayed in 2017 or 2018 at Marriott properties, then you would be platinum in the new program. If you are gold from SPG nights stayed and got matching gold in MR, then you would end up still being gold after 8/1. We need to know how you obtained gold in both programs to really determine your status in the combined program.


----------



## duke (Jun 6, 2018)

Right now you have Platinum Preferred Guest® status. Take a look below to see how our status levels evolve in the new program — and how you could reach an even higher level in August.*
*Elite tier will be based on the status earned,
not status granted via linking and status matching.


Vacationgoer said:


> duke, where do you see this official info? any website?



They (SPG) sent us an email with the above quote.


----------



## Dawnwrey (Jun 6, 2018)

controller1 said:


> Why would one want their accounts unlinked?


Good question. I needed to unlink our accounts because I had accidentally linked the SPG account in my name with the Marriott Rewards account in my husband’s name. The names need to match on the two linked accounts for everything to get transferred smoothly on August 1.


----------



## Vacationgoer (Jun 7, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> It depends on how you obtained SPG and Marriott Gold. Are you Marriott Gold just because you are SPG Gold and you are SPG Gold from Vistana ownership? If so, you would be Gold in the combined program. Now if you are Marriott gold based on nights stayed in 2017 or 2018 at Marriott properties, then you would be platinum in the new program. If you are gold from SPG nights stayed and got matching gold in MR, then you would end up still being gold after 8/1. We need to know how you obtained gold in both programs to really determine your status in the combined program.





dioxide45 said:


> It depends on how you obtained SPG and Marriott Gold. Are you Marriott Gold just because you are SPG Gold and you are SPG Gold from Vistana ownership? If so, you would be Gold in the combined program. Now if you are Marriott gold based on nights stayed in 2017 or 2018 at Marriott properties, then you would be platinum in the new program. If you are gold from SPG nights stayed and got matching gold in MR, then you would end up still being gold after 8/1. We need to know how you obtained gold in both programs to really determine your status in the combined program.





dioxide45 said:


> It depends on how you obtained SPG and Marriott Gold. Are you Marriott Gold just because you are SPG Gold and you are SPG Gold from Vistana ownership? If so, you would be Gold in the combined program. Now if you are Marriott gold based on nights stayed in 2017 or 2018 at Marriott properties, then you would be platinum in the new program. If you are gold from SPG nights stayed and got matching gold in MR, then you would end up still being gold after 8/1. We need to know how you obtained gold in both programs to really determine your status in the combined program.



Here is the thing re: the first scenario: vistana vacation ownership ->SPG Gold --> Marriott Gold. As you know, vistana vacation ownership at gold level varies vastly between a 3 star gold and a 4 star gold, and within the 4 star gold level, the disparity is even larger, you find a 4 star gold owner of 120K options and a 4 star gold owner of 620K options -- they are all gold level, no difference from each other and no difference from a 3 star gold. Once you break through 630K options, then you become SPG Platinum. So, in the one-size-fits-all combination into the new system by Aug 1, those who are current 4 star gold of significantly higher options levels will be downgraded de facto, and their hard-earned vistana ownership won't count... this disheartens me... Is anything we can do to get the system work in a more nuanced way, rather than one-size-fits-all?


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 7, 2018)

Vacationgoer said:


> Here is the thing re: the first scenario: vistana vacation ownership ->SPG Gold --> Marriott Gold. As you know, vistana vacation ownership at gold level varies vastly between a 3 star gold and a 4 star gold, and within the 4 star gold level, the disparity is even larger, you find a 4 star gold owner of 120K options and a 4 star gold owner of 620K options -- they are all gold level, no difference from each other and no difference from a 3 star gold. Once you break through 630K options, then you become SPG Platinum. So, in the one-size-fits-all combination into the new system by Aug 1, those who are current 4 star gold of significantly higher options levels will be downgraded de facto, and their hard-earned vistana ownership won't count... this disheartens me... Is anything we can do to get the system work in a more nuanced way, rather than one-size-fits-all?


While you get downgraded in Aug, it is not a downgrade because when you became 4 star elite, you got SPG Gold, which had the same benefits as Rewards Gold in the new system.  Matching for SPG Gold to Marriott Gold was an interim program while they worked on the new merged system and was good while it lasted.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 7, 2018)

Vacationgoer said:


> Here is the thing re: the first scenario: vistana vacation ownership ->SPG Gold --> Marriott Gold. As you know, vistana vacation ownership at gold level varies vastly between a 3 star gold and a 4 star gold, and within the 4 star gold level, the disparity is even larger, you find a 4 star gold owner of 120K options and a 4 star gold owner of 620K options -- they are all gold level, no difference from each other and no difference from a 3 star gold. Once you break through 630K options, then you become SPG Platinum. So, in the one-size-fits-all combination into the new system by Aug 1, those who are current 4 star gold of significantly higher options levels will be downgraded de facto, and their hard-earned vistana ownership won't count... this disheartens me... Is anything we can do to get the system work in a more nuanced way, rather than one-size-fits-all?



VSE eliteness at 3* and 4* levels doesnt affect your SPG status, both are the exact same Gold.  Doesn't matter if you have 300K or 500K SO's, they're the same.

VSE 5* is SPG Platinum.  Doesn't matter if you have 700K or 2M SO's, they're the same.

Today, MR will match your status.

In Aug, when the SPG and MR programs combine, you will still be Gold or Platinum in the new program.  However, the benefits are not the same as what those levels are today.


----------



## controller1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Vacationgoer said:


> Here is the thing re: the first scenario: vistana vacation ownership ->SPG Gold --> Marriott Gold. As you know, vistana vacation ownership at gold level varies vastly between a 3 star gold and a 4 star gold, and within the 4 star gold level, the disparity is even larger, you find a 4 star gold owner of 120K options and a 4 star gold owner of 620K options -- they are all gold level, no difference from each other and no difference from a 3 star gold. Once you break through 630K options, then you become SPG Platinum. So, in the one-size-fits-all combination into the new system by Aug 1, those who are current 4 star gold of significantly higher options levels will be downgraded de facto, and their hard-earned vistana ownership won't count... this disheartens me... Is anything we can do to get the system work in a more nuanced way, rather than one-size-fits-all?



Even though it doesn't change the intent of your post, your StarOption requirements for 3-, 4- and 5-Star are off, especially your reference to 4-Star.

Here are the current requirements:
Vistana 3-Star Elite: A combined value of 159,000 StarOptions annually
Vistana 4-Star Elite: A combined value of 359,000 StarOptions annually
Vistana 5-Star Elite: A combined value of 649,000 StarOptions annually


----------



## Vacationgoer (Jun 7, 2018)

YYJMSP said:


> VSE eliteness at 3* and 4* levels doesnt affect your SPG status, both are the exact same Gold.  Doesn't matter if you have 300K or 500K SO's, they're the same.
> 
> VSE 5* is SPG Platinum.  Doesn't matter if you have 700K or 2M SO's, they're the same.
> 
> ...


Is there anyway to make a case with combined Vistana and Marriott vacation ownership? I mean, for anyone who has both owerships, the combined can be worth more than two separate ones. Separately, you are a 4 star (near 5 * platinum) with Vistana and you a select with Marriott, wouldn't the combined make you an equivalent to chairman's club level, by extension, a Platinum in the new system? Can we make such a case?


----------



## Vacationgoer (Jun 7, 2018)

controller1 said:


> Even though it doesn't change the intent of your post, your StarOption requirements for 3-, 4- and 5-Star are off, especially your reference to 4-Star.
> 
> Here are the current requirements:
> Vistana 3-Star Elite: A combined value of 159,000 StarOptions annually
> ...


Hi, Thanks for the accurate numbers! Appreciate your thoroughness.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 7, 2018)

Vacationgoer said:


> Is there anyway to make a case with combined Vistana and Marriott vacation ownership? I mean, for anyone who has both owerships, the combined can be worth more than two separate ones. Separately, you are a 4 star (near 5 * platinum) with Vistana and you a select with Marriott, wouldn't the combined make you an equivalent to chairman's club level, by extension, a Platinum in the new system? Can we make such a case?


If MVCI and Vistana somehow combined their programs, then yes you could make a case. Though they may just increase the requirements to get the higher tiers. Absent that, you have no case.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 7, 2018)

Vacationgoer said:


> Is there anyway to make a case with combined Vistana and Marriott vacation ownership? I mean, for anyone who has both owerships, the combined can be worth more than two separate ones. Separately, you are a 4 star (near 5 * platinum) with Vistana and you a select with Marriott, wouldn't the combined make you an equivalent to chairman's club level, by extension, a Platinum in the new system? Can we make such a case?


Since you are at Select level with Marriott, it is still up in the air as to whether Select will get Rewards Gold or Platinum.  MVCI is supposed to announce to owners before August.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 7, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> If MVCI and Vistana somehow combined their programs, then yes you could make a case. Though they may just increase the requirements to get the higher tiers. Absent that, you have no case.



i think it's more likely that we'll see some kind of exchange overlay to let some trading between programs before we see any kind of merge of programs.


----------

